# Need input on setup - new to planted tanks



## emrtldrgn (May 31, 2013)

Hey all,

I have had a 40 gallon tank for a couple of years now and want to upgrade to a better (non-kit) setup. I have always wanted to go the planted tank route and figured this would be a great opportunity.

I am currently shopping around for a 80 - 110 gallon acrylic tank (live near San Francisco if anyone has one for sale that is nearby) and I wanted to see if anyone had some input on what I plan on for the setup.

First my current setup:

40 gal glass aqueron kit

1 6"-8" red sailfin pleco
1 10"-12" fire eel
2 5" blue gouramis
1 2" electric blue jack dempsey
6 2" red line sharks
6 1"-2" congo tetra

Proposed setup:

80 - 100 gal acrylic tank

Wet/Dry filtration

Depending on tank it may be built in. If it is not built in does anyone have any recommendations?

Fluval 405 or X5 canister

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A217-Fluval-External-Filter/dp/B005QRDCWA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369943808&sr=8-2&keywords=fluval+405
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-FX5-External-Canister-Filter/dp/B000I1O2PK/ref=pd_ybh_7

300W Heater

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-E-300-Watt-Electronic-Heater/dp/B001VMSK0I/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2

Marineland ML Double Bright LED 

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Double-Lighting-Aquarium-60-Inch/dp/B0051GA7U6/ref=pd_ybh_8

Plants - I was thinking of doing something simlar to this. Maybe a little less on the right as far as density goes. And I may want to add some type of rock or structure to the left....









That is what I am thinking of for basic setup. I also have some questions that I would like to get answered.


For the substrate I was going to go with something like Eco-Complete or Aquasoil. I read the pro/con guide that is here, but I always like to hear peoples choices and why.
Is the additional filter (external canister) too much?
Probably an obvious answer to this one. With plants do I have to ever worry about vacuuming the substrate?
Should I use chemical buffers with plants?
I know my Fire Eel likes to bury himself. With a planted tank I would imagine that there are going to be good hiding spots in the plants themselves. I have also seen a few videos of people with planted tanks and fire eels. Does anyone have any advice on this?
Should worry about the pleco and the plants?

Any other comments are welcome as well! (As if I could stop them. :red_mouth)


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Your list of fish is a list of how to overstock the tank. Look at some pictures of aquascapes that are considered good - you will see that there are very few fish. 

Your biofilter needs to be 10% of the tank volume. Calculate volumes starting with that rule. Yes, you can have a clean tank with a smaller volume biofilter but that is not optimal.

Aquasoil is a substrate in a league of its own. Everything else is like a kid's tricycle - it will still take you places if you enjoy and are ok riding on one.

No buffers. The best approach to running a planted tank is to provide rich and active substrate + keep the water as clean as possible of all kinds of chemicals. That includes buffers, flocculants, pH-adjusters, algaecides, fertilizers, fish waste, plant waste. Fertilizers need to be present in the water but they are added in tiny amounts so the plants can consume them within 1-2 hours. That is how the Japanese run planted tanks. You will not find information about that easily. What you will find is a way to feed your plants through polluting the water (EI and PPS). That works but when you have problems not a single person can give you a reasonable advice what to do. It is better to setup the tank so it maintains itself than to maintain the growth/health yourself. You decide what is to your liking.


----------



## emrtldrgn (May 31, 2013)

niko said:


> Your list of fish is a list of how to overstock the tank. Look at some pictures of aquascapes that are considered good - you will see that there are very few fish.
> 
> Your biofilter needs to be 10% of the tank volume. Calculate volumes starting with that rule. Yes, you can have a clean tank with a smaller volume biofilter but that is not optimal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am thinking i am going to not put the pleco in for sure as i have heard that the larger fish tend to be destructive to a planted tank.

Totally appreciate all the other info. It definitely gives me a good idea of what is right.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

For sure the pleco will destroy the plants before they even look remotely like that picture. The fire eel is another big no no, as is the blue dempsey. Those are way too pollutive for a planted tank like that. About the other 3 species of fish. I would pick one of them as a centerpiece fish and supplement with a large school of small fish. You'll need an algae/cleaning crew as well like Otocinclus and shrimp.

About making a planted tank like the picture. Thats not that easy, most are very hard plants to grow or even keep alive. You can make something similar with easy plants though. Try the plantfinder on the site

Good luck!


----------



## emrtldrgn (May 31, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> For sure the pleco will destroy the plants before they even look remotely like that picture. The fire eel is another big no no, as is the blue dempsey. Those are way too pollutive for a planted tank like that. About the other 3 species of fish. I would pick one of them as a centerpiece fish and supplement with a large school of small fish. You'll need an algae/cleaning crew as well like Otocinclus and shrimp.
> 
> About making a planted tank like the picture. Thats not that easy, most are very hard plants to grow or even keep alive. You can make something similar with easy plants though. Try the plantfinder on the site
> 
> Good luck!


Definitely hear you on the plants. That picture is more about the look then the actual plants. I want to go beginner for the plants to begin with and as I understand it the ones with red in them are harder plants to maintain.

I definitely am torn about the fire eel though.... I really like its personality.


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

Excellent advice^^^^


----------



## emrtldrgn (May 31, 2013)

Anyone have any idea on what the above plants are? I assume the clovers on the bottom left are Marsilea spp, correct?


----------

